# Slow to heat up...



## mmmcoffee (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, first off, I'm not a mechanic... I can do some but don't necessarily have the knowledge nor the tools to do a lot of the higher end mechanic stuff...
Now, on to my question: It takes FOREVER for my Audi to warm up in the morning. Of course, it was only 1 degree this morning, but even when it's warmer, it takes FOREVER to get the car warm (thank god for heated seats!). Is this a thermostat issue? And if so, how difficult will it be to replace (will need to do myself or bundle up better... heh)? A '98 Audi is MUCH different than a 68 Chevelle to work on... heh
Thank you everyone and stay warm! ;P
m


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Slow to heat up... (mmmcoffee)*

Thermostat is behind the timing belt, which is behind the accessory pullys, so yeah its kind of a tough job. That's why you should change everything at once. Timing belt, pullys, tentioners, water pump, t-stat, etc. look at throwing some money at that kind of job unless you can do it yourself.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Slow to heat up... (mmmcoffee)*

Does the car warm up (temp gauge goes well up into the operating zone) and the heater not work? Or does temp gauge say the motor itself isn't warmin up very fast? If motor warms up, but heater doesn't heat..then look at heater stuff..control unit, core clogged..etc. If motor doesn't warm up..thermostat may be stuck open...Changin thermostat on an Audi/Passat V6 is a PITA...you have to pull timing belt and to do that you have to move nose of car into "workshop position"..(slid forward about 4-6")...I'd not attempt it if you haven't really done serious wrenchin and have shop manual in hand. Also it takes some special tools (see Blauparts website..they rent set if you buy their timing belt kits)...Normally waterpump and thermostat are changed when doin TB job on these motors (along with tensioner and rollers for the timing belt, and cam seals if they are at all suspect) since its so much work to get in there...you only want to go in once every 75K miles or so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmmcoffee (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Slow to heat up... (spitpilot)*

The car warms up into the normal operating range but the heater inside the car itself takes a rather long time to warm up... sounds like need to look into the heater unit itself as opposed to taking the car apart from the inside out (like you've all mentioned.. yikes)...








Thank you!
m


----------

